
We’re gonna party like it’s 1923: A Grand Reopening of the Public Domain - jonah-archive
https://creativecommons.org/2019/01/16/public-domain
======
rblion
Yes! I love how this was presented. If I was in SF during those dates, I'd go
for sure.

